# Chemical imbalance Logic: Mental symtpoms.



## 20672 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chemical imbalance Logic: Mental symtpoms.The logical bridge between symptoms and IBS is quite logically simple: I ponder why this is not more communicated."You are what you eat", wrong (New Roots herbal) you are what you eat and aborb !IBS, the corruption of the digestive system to process and or absorb key chemcials, disables the body to function properly.The lack of proper chemicals will cause the 'systems' to be sensitive to stimuli...One doctor suggested a mult-vitamin mineral pill, I would suggest trying to address the problem which based on probability would be 'parasites'...Every body is different, the location of a potential problem may be differnt or complex...Here in Canada, there was the 'Walkerton tragedy' where fecal material got into the water supply, and from the TV reports some people exhibited signs of MS like symptoms...Seems there has been a lack of national interest in all the various symptoms that could be linked to fecal products...ie parasites.


----------

